# Whats the advantage



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

What's the advantage to having slats or lattice on the ceiling over wire?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Who said it was an advantage?--They did not say why?


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I just noticed that a lot use the slats or lattice and I'm not sure why. Got my exterior walls , windows and doors up so that will be my next step. Gotta put something for a ceiling as I'm building within an existing building.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

I think it is for looks alone, the purpose is to contain the birds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes it is your choice... it is to lower the ceiling so you can catch birds..and they won't go back and forth ....back and forth over your head and drive you crazy.. the lattice seems to be feather friendly...but may sag.. wire on the other hand.. would work too.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

raftree3- Its used to keep birds out of upper section to catch and handle birds easier and more important to allow heated foul air to ecsape to roof vents. Its a personel preference and up to you. The slats or lattice hide the attic better but allow air to pass. The screen is more open and I would think allows air to move easier out thru to the vents. But that depends on what type of ventilation your using I would think. Natural or mechanical. My liking are the dowel cielings. It allows air to vent thru and usually matches feeders, nest fronts, sliding doors and window covers if this is a concern to you as it was to me. Wingsonfire has done an excellent job with slats on his new young bird loft, check his posts. Good luck to you-Nick


----------



## fireman (Apr 2, 2011)

It makes it a lot easier to catch the birds.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

I think it would be more of a visual barrier, to deter the birds from flying into the wire


----------



## fireman (Apr 2, 2011)

I used lattice panels that you can buy from Lowes. Sure makes the loft more attractive and now I can catch all my birds if needed.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

In my opinion there is one thing I like and one I don't like about the lattice.

I think lattice looks better than wire, but lattice holds more settling pigeon dust.


----------

